

'Magic mushroom' drug may improve personality long-term - tokenadult
http://yourlife.usatoday.com/health/story/2011-09-29/Magic-mushroom-drug-may-improve-personality-long-term-/50602264/1

======
tokenadult
Submitted because of the interest expressed in this issue in other HN threads
where I was only lurking. The one new study on the issue has been reported on
before, with submission to HN,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2664252>

but no discussion back then. It's interesting how successive rounds of press
releases can bring the same single study back into the news cycle.

